#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست پروگرمر

## fatim

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت جناب آقای صابری 
یه پروگرمر میخواستم فقط برای آی سی های فلش مثل مودم و .. خیلی پیچیده و گرون نباشه دارید ؟ و اگه دارید قیمت و نحوه ارسال لطفا

----------

*صابری*

----------


## reza.93

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت جناب آقای صابری 
> یه پروگرمر میخواستم فقط برای آی سی های فلش مثل مودم و .. خیلی پیچیده و گرون نباشه دارید ؟ و اگه دارید قیمت و نحوه ارسال لطفا


سلام 
پروگرامر CH341A برای آی سی های فلش خوبه من استفاده کردم و راضی هستم قیمتش رو الان نمیدونم ولی حدود 40 تومن باید باشه
(شرمنده حواسم نبود برای خرید پست زدید من فقط جهت راهنمایی گفتم)

----------


## fatim

> سلام 
> پروگرامر CH341A برای آی سی های فلش خوبه من استفاده کردم و راضی هستم قیمتش رو الان نمیدونم ولی حدود 40 تومن باید باشه
> (شرمنده حواسم نبود برای خرید پست زدید من فقط جهت راهنمایی گفتم)


سلام خیلی لطف کردید کار باهاش سخت که نیس و اینکه پاک کردن و کپی و ریختن برنامه و.. داره دیگه اینکه منو فارسی داره یانه ؟

----------


## reza.93

> سلام خیلی لطف کردید کار باهاش سخت که نیس و اینکه پاک کردن و کپی و ریختن برنامه و.. داره دیگه اینکه منو فارسی داره یانه ؟


منوی فارسی نداره ولی کار باهاش آسونه چیز پیچیده ای نداره 
یک نرم افزار به اسم Asprogrammer هست که این پروگرامر رو ساپورت میکنه و از نرم افزار دیفالتش بهتره توی انجمن سرچ کنید پیداش میکنید 
اول محیط نرم افزارش رو نگاه کنید تا بهتر تصمیم بگیرید
موفق باشید

----------


## fatim

> منوی فارسی نداره ولی کار باهاش آسونه چیز پیچیده ای نداره 
> یک نرم افزار به اسم Asprogrammer هست که این پروگرامر رو ساپورت میکنه و از نرم افزار دیفالتش بهتره توی انجمن سرچ کنید پیداش میکنید 
> اول محیط نرم افزارش رو نگاه کنید تا بهتر تصمیم بگیرید
> موفق باشید


آقارضا

خیلی متشکر از راهنمایی ارزنده شما من خریدم از همون مدل کاش زوتر خریده بودم خیلی گرفتار بودم بازم ممنونم

----------

*reza.93*

----------


## صابری

سلام دوست عزیز. برای خرید پروگرامر به فروشگاه امیر آی سی جناب آقای زارع مراجعه کنید. بنده در این زمینه کار نمیکنم.

----------

*fatim*

----------

